# ## فير جوسي ايبر المعرووف للشعر لايفووووتكم ##



## هدووء انثى (23 يونيو 2012)

للتواصل على الواتس على الرقم التالي 
0564803950 

## فير جوسي ايبر ##
لا يضر الشعر ولا يحرقه أو يتسبب له بتقصف أو يدمره
لأنه مصقول بطبقة من التيتانيوم التي تحمي الشعر من حرارته العالية التي تصل إلى 360 درجة مئوية ، فقط لفي الخصلة بعكس اتجاه عقارب الساعة و انتظري حتى عشره ثوان ثم واسحبيه وتمتعي بأجمل ويفي بأقصر وقت ممكن ويثبت من غير سبريه ولا جل أو إضافات آخري

::مواصفات الجهاز ::
-متوفر بمقاس 19 للشعر المتوسط ؛مقاس 25 للشعر الطويل مقاس 13 لشعر كيرلي دقيق 
-مصقول بطلقه من التيتانيوم 
-مريح في قبضة اليد عند الاستعمال لفترات طويله 
-مضاف له تقنيه ايون وهي تسهيل عملية التسخين ولف الشععر بشكل 
اكثر سلاسه من الداخل الى الخارج 
- خط 110-220 اوتوماتيك 
-حمايه وضمان من الشركه المصنعه 
-متوفر بالالوان التاليه (اسود –فوشي –بينك زيبرا ) 

:: الاسعار ::
للاسود والفوشي 350 ريال 
سعر البينك زيبرا 380 ريال 

:: الملحقات :: 
(كرتون ,جهاز,قلفز ,بروشور ,ارشادات ,ضمان ). 

مقاطع توضيحيه تبين طريقة استخدام الفير 
"ياليـــت تقصرون على صوت الموسيقى"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=0cmJZfTtJGY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=81pg4CxCcPY. 


:: صور توضيحية لي عمل الفير لشعر :: 

هاذي عينة لمقاس 13 
http://v.ht/nana-yuG 
وهادي عينة لمقاس 25 
http://v.ht/nana-y8Q 
وهادي عينة لمقاس 19 
http://v.ht/nana-AZp. 


للتواصل على الواتس على الرقم التالي 
0564803950 

ي ليت تنشرو الإعلاان لاهنتم


----------



## هدووء انثى (24 يونيو 2012)

*رد: ## فير جوسي ايبر المعرووف للشعر لايفووووتكم ##*

لا اله الا الله


----------



## جوو الرياض (24 يونيو 2012)

*رد: ## فير جوسي ايبر المعرووف للشعر لايفووووتكم ##*

كاروعة حضورك ماتقدمينه هدوء مووفقه يااارب...


----------



## هدووء انثى (25 يونيو 2012)

*رد: ## فير جوسي ايبر المعرووف للشعر لايفووووتكم ##*

يسلمممو على مرورك الاروع


----------

